# New Gon logo?



## kbuck1 (Sep 13, 2015)

check out the link below to another thread 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=851979


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 13, 2015)

Gon is a tiny fictional dinosaur.


----------

